# Sex my azureus



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I have 1.1. Let me know what you think. 

Frog #1


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Frog #2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Post a pic with them together. That may help everyone take a better guess.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My guess is #1 male and #2 female. But, I agree that a together shot would be better. I find a ff cup to be easiest. That way you can cover the top real quick with your hand when they try to escape


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Frog #1 = male
Frog #2 = female

There are sometimes surprises though!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

#1 male, #2 female is what I thought, but I yet to see them get cozy...lol she is about 2 yrs old has he is roughly the same age.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Have you had them for very long?


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

My guess is two males.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

They have been together over a yr. I have had "her" since she was about 5 m oow


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I guess two females...a pic together may sway my vote tough...

Very healthy looking frogs though! Always nice to see


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I think they are both males.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am gonna go 2 males on this one.. . BUT one thing is for sure with sexing PDF's... we can be surprised lol.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok here are some more shots, I did the best I could. **Last yr at a SCADS meet I was told I had two females and then traded one of them for a "male". The one I thought was a female has three spots down her back like a stop light...*** Does the "arched" back mean anything on a tinc? One seems to have it more than the other...?


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

more.......


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to say that the frog in the 4th pic is female. I dunno. Let me look some more.

Oh great! After edit I switched to the other one being female, haha.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Have you looked at this? Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Sexing Dart Frogs


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

yes but I'm still confused, like I said I thought I had a 1:1 but after 2 years there's no loving I don't know


----------



## devids (Jan 12, 2013)

1st pic, male
2nd pic, female


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

looks like two males to me also


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

...lol


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd bet money that they are both males


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

This was my orig. pair at approx a yr old. I was told they were both females, so I traded for a male.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone local have a female or can come visually sex them for me? I'm will to offer stud service...lol


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha, I'm still going with two females...not trying to be a stick in the spokes


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks to me like you started with 2 males and wound up with 2 males. But then again, I'm kind of a noob


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm gonna go with two females.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, quick question....assuming they are both the same sex, can they live out there lives together? So far so good. I just want healthy, happy frogs. I have never seen any aggression. Both sleep in the same hut and eat together daily. I am not concerned about breeding them, I just want them to have a good life.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

2 males to me


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

Being two years old and living together without fighting rules out being two females.

Looks like two males to me also.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Being that there are many differing educated guesses from knowledgeable members & Im not really a great visual tinc sexer, Im going to try & help a different way. A first option, Assuming you have 1 or two males, maybe you can get them to call by stimulating them through additional misting at lights out & if you havent already done so, try covering almost the entire tank for a couple weeks if its a Vert maybe cover half of the top screen or if its an exo try covering the entire top glass or screening if you will.. Sometimes My frogs will begin calling with higher humidity & mistings, especially if its a change from the norm... If you dont get any calling or eggs from either, perhaps you can get an additional proven sexed Azureus & see how introduction to one of your animals goes after quarantine.. I usually keep extras of probable pairs just in case the guessing was wrong I can switch from my own quarantined animals..good luck man & post updates when you do confirm them one way or another.. Im interested!lol


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

These two have been together about a 1 1/2 yrs. They are now 3 yrs old. I have done the heavy misting with no response. 

If two males, then they can live as two happy bachelors in their bachelor pad. hehehe


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Tazman said:


> Being two years old and living together without fighting rules out being two females.


Sorry, but no it doesn't...


----------

